# December to Feb weather Algarve?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi what kind of weather can be expected please?Anyone been Dec to Feb?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*dec to feb weather algarve*

have stayed on the beach at quateria/villamora many times throughout these months, you can expect 16 -24 degrees during the daytime and down to -2 degrees night time the odd thunder storm and occasionally hurricane force wind and rain but it usually only lasts 24 hours and back to the sunshine shirt sleeves and shorts.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

This year January and February in Portugal was a wash out. Some areas were a little luckier than others. Only wore shorts for 4 days and then not all the day. However, Portugal is a lovely place to be, especially in the Alentajo.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*portugal*

i was in cape st vincent 2 years ago in jan,it rained for 14 consecutive days,the campsite was washed out.i will never go again during january.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

It may rain...
The sun may not appear...
The wind may get rough...
The temperature at night may get down to 1C...
But it seldom does all that for very long - a few days at most. 
And it is still a lot, lot, lot warmer than the UK !
Patrick


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: portugal*



tessajoe said:


> i was in cape st vincent 2 years ago in jan,it rained for 14 consecutive days,the campsite was washed out.i will never go again during january.


Hi we must have been there in the Dec and Nov previous to the Jan and we too had terrible weather with lots and lots of rain and chilly days.......I think out of approx 3 full weeks there, we maybe had 3 to 4 days of warmish weather.

However in early Feb to mid March in 2008 we had some really lovely days, with only the odd cooler drizzly day. I think its the luck of the draw but must admit it has put me off a bit esp as it is such a long drive it was quite disappointing. Then again you don't get the dismal grey days that you tend to get in the UK and it is lighter later.


----------



## daisick (May 28, 2010)

Hi we live near Fuzeta/Tavira and have been here for 4 years in a motorhome. Yes the temp. can go down low but very rare below 0 and it can get windy and days of heavy rain but as a whole its very good and better than the rest of Europe. Portugal is the place to be in the winter months, but the summers are TOO HOT!! Good luck


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We have only been once in 2004 - we won't go again. It was very wet and cold - and we were told by the C&CC rally marshalls that they had done this same rally for the previous 13 years, and it had never been like that..... yeah.....it may not have, but we have friends near Alhuran al Grande and they have been having wetter and wetter winters since....

Leave it until later.

It is a nice place if the weather is alright.

Carol


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Daisick

Bit of local knowledge. Is Tavira still a no no for motohomes. We usually park by the roadside at 4 Aguas.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Tavira is practically a no go area now .No motorhomes at all past the bridge to the 4 aquas notice up.Pingo finished there were a few along the river nr Pingo but trench there so you cant get into the spare ground.There was a lot over at the fish market along the back rd.We actually got moved from the spare ground there. The Algarve is becomming harder to wild camp Lot of motorhomers were fined last winter.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. Realise that was the situation early this year but just wondered it if it had changed. Do not like the Algarve in general but it was nice to have a couple of days at Tavira.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Weather wan`nt so good in January and first half of February a lot of heavy rain but still better than freezing here at home.I think it was quite general Spain and Morocco had their share of rain as well.We actually had snow nr Faro on the ip22 motorway one day . It caused an accident I think it was shock at the Portugees seeing it lol .Just finalising things here so we can get away again asap for the winter.


----------

